# pics mk1 fiestas loch lomond



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

absolute classics, love the old Fords


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Pics 5 and 6! Not seen that before with the tyre labels. (they aren't quite lined up with the valves though)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

After seeing these... Absolutely GUTTED I missed this.

So many good examples :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

loving those XR2's the red and silver one's for me look fantastic classic's


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW - some proper stunning classics there!!! :argie:

I had no idea they did a soft top. Is it maybe a bit home-made? 

Good photos too OP :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> WOW - some proper stunning classics there!!! :argie:
> 
> I had no idea they did a soft top. Is it maybe a bit home-made?
> 
> Good photos too OP :thumb:


It is an after market by crayford.... not sure if thats the right name but the car had afull rebuild last year.Not my cup of tea but stunning :thumb:


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

Gutted I missed this. I drove LOB there and back a few years ago for Paddy and Jo.
Cracking pics mate. I'll be there next year in my ss.

Danny


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> WOW - some proper stunning classics there!!! :argie:
> 
> I had no idea they did a soft top. Is it maybe a bit home-made?
> 
> Good photos too OP :thumb:


Fiesta Fly IIRC. Very rare. That un looks amazing!

Some seriously nice Supersports and XR2s there :argie:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Fantastic pics love the supersport,some stunning cars


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

some cracking motors absolute blast from the past


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pics, really takes me back! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good, there are 2 examples that are a lot SHINIER than the rest  :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic, thanks for sharing those.
Some really nice cars there and as impressive as the show cars are, it's a shame to think that some of them are never driven? I am of course assuming they get trailered to shows and not driven before changing the wheels and tyres to the ones with stickers still on!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good, there are 2 examples that are a lot SHINIER than the rest  :thumb:


 I have to agree :lol: But slight biased to say the least :thumb:
Some great picture Bruce and i wish I could have made this one. But as you saw was slightly busy. Maybe next year as they say.


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

wow......tear to my eye

my first car was a red supersport, followed by a black MK1 XR2, such found memories.

thanks for the trip back in time.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Fantastic, thanks for sharing those.
> Some really nice cars there and as impressive as the show cars are, it's a shame to think that some of them are never driven? I am of course assuming they get trailered to shows and not driven before changing the wheels and tyres to the ones with stickers still on!


To be fair they do drive to most shows but the general opinion in the mk1 club is if the engine goes .....drive it
It was a fab day out and thanks again to gordon for all his time and efforts and working into the wee small hours of the morning.
Thanks for all the comments . slowly but surely the humble mk1 fiesta is being accepted as a true ford classic:thumb::thumb:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

some nice examples takes me back to when I owned a Ren 11 Turbo and used to taunt the Xr2i's.
Prev seen the one at Gordon's unit fantastic job he did there.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tartanhaggis said:


> To be fair they do drive to most shows but the general opinion in the mk1 club is if the engine goes .....drive it
> It was a fab day out and thanks again to gordon for all his time and efforts and working into the wee small hours of the morning.
> Thanks for all the comments . slowly but surely the humble mk1 fiesta is being accepted as a true ford classic:thumb::thumb:


 Pleasure as always Bruce. :thumb:
Sorry I was a bit busy on the Sunday. But I am sure we will catch up soon once more.
Gordon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mmm super sports and xr2's although that GL model looks spotless


----------

